# Mолитва



## Tomby

Привет всем! 
Кто-то может исправлять мои ошибки в этой молитве? 
Перевод: 
Храм Тибидабо Священного Сердца Иисуса. 
Mолитва для подношения свечи. 
Я предлагаю Вам этой свечи, символ моей веры и моей любви. Его пламя поддержит, здесь, мою мольбу и мою жизнь, мою семью, мою работу, беспокойства, радости и грусти и мою благодарность за все то, от Тебя, Господ, я получил. 
Аминь. 

Первоначальный текст (на испанском языке):
_Templo del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús del Tibidabo _
_Oración para la ofrenda del cirio. _
_Os hago la ofrenda de este cirio, símbolo de mi fe y de mi amor. _
_Su llama mantendrá, aquí, mi plegaria y mi vida, mi familia, mi trabajo, las preocupaciones, las alegrías y tristezas y mi agradecimiento por todo lo que de Vos, Señor, he recibido. Amén._ 
Большое спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

My attempt:

Кто-тонибудь может исправляить мои ошибки в этой молитве? 
Перевод: 
Храм Тибидабо Священного Сердца Иисуса. 
Mолитва для подношения свечи. 

Я предлагаю подношу Вам Тебе эту свечу, символ моей веры и моей любви. Её пламя поддержит олицетворяет мою мольбу и мою жизнь, мою семью, мой работы труд, беспокойства, мои тревоги, радости и грусти печали и мою благодарность за все то, Господи, что я от Тебя получил. 
Аминь.

Sin embargo, no estoy seguro de que comprendi la plegaria correctamente. 
Particularmente mantener - содержать в себе, pero "пламя содержит мольбу, жизнь..." me parece bastante raro. "Пламя этой свечи - символ моей мольбы" tiene mejor aspecte, pero repite un "simbolo" anterior. Por eso he escogido "олицетворяет".
Ademas, creo que "aqui" tendria que ser interpretado como "таким образом", pero esta expresion no va bien estilisticamente.


----------



## scriptum

Maroseika said:


> Sin embargo, no estoy seguro de que comprendi la plegaria correctamente.
> Particularmente mantener - содержать в себе, pero "пламя содержит мольбу, жизнь..." me parece bastante raro. "Пламя этой свечи - символ моей мольбы" tiene mejor aspecte, pero repite un "simbolo" anterior. Por eso he escogido "олицетворяет".
> Ademas, creo que "aqui" tendria que ser interpretado como "таким образом", pero esta expresion no va bien estilisticamente.


 
Hmmm... "подношение свечи" no me suena idiomático. Diría Молитва при возжигании свечи.
Os hago la ofrenda de este cirio: я возжигаю перед Тобой…

Se no me equivoco, “mantener” debería ser traducido como поддержать / защитить / сохранить. La traducción de Tombatossals no me parece incorrecta. ¿Quizás habría que usar aquí dos palabras diferentes? «Поддержит мою молитву и охранит мою жизнь, etc.»

(Solamente mis dos centavos).


----------



## Kolan

Tombatossals said:


> _Templo del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús del Tibidabo _
> _Oración para la ofrenda del cirio. _
> _Os hago la ofrenda de este cirio, símbolo de mi fe y de mi amor. _
> _Su llama mantendrá, aquí, mi plegaria y mi vida, mi familia, mi trabajo, las preocupaciones, las alegrías y tristezas y mi agradecimiento por todo lo que de Vos, Señor, he recibido. Amén._


Mi versión, por favor.

Храм Священного Сердца Господня на Тибидабо.
Mолитва при подношении свечи. 
Боже (Всевышний), я ставлю Тебе эту свечу, символ моей веры и любви. Пусть пламя её поддержит мою просьбу, жизнь, семью, работу, беспокойство, радость и грусть, и мою благодарность за все то, что от Тебя, Господи, я получал. 
Аминь.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Mi versión, por favor.
> 
> Храм Священного Сердца Господня на Тибидабо.
> Mолитва при подношении свечи.
> Боже (Всевышний), я ставлю Тебе эту свечу, символ моей веры и любви. Пусть пламя её поддержит мою просьбу, жизнь, семью, работу, беспокойство, радость и грусть, и мою благодарность за все то, что от Тебя, Господи, я получал.
> Аминь.


Пусть ее пламя поддержит мое беспокойство и мою грусть?
Perdoneme, por favor, Kolan, pero no pienso eso  sea lo que estaba sobreentendido.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Пусть ее пламя поддержит мое беспокойство и мою грусть?
> Perdoneme, por favor, Kolan, pero no pienso eso sea lo que estaba sobreentendido.


Generalmente, el luz del cirio es para atraer la atención de Altísimo. (de mis conversaciones con los creyentes ortodoxos).

Si la alegría y la tristeza son simultáneos - no estoy seguro. La oración initial es mucho embrollada, por eso ninguna traducción no resulta nada.

Вообще-то, свечу ставят, чтобы Всевышний обратил внимание на молящегося (свет пламени). Так я понимаю роль свечи (из бесед с верующими православными). 

Про радость и грусть одновременно - не уверен. Но так сказано в исходном варианте. Вообще, в молитве многое напутано, поэтому никакой перевод не получается.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Вообще-то, свечу ставят, чтобы Всевышний обратил внимание на молящегося (свет пламени). Так я понимаю роль свечи (из бесед с верующими православными).
> 
> Про радость и грусть одновременно - не уверен. Но так сказано в исходном варианте. Вообще, в молитве многое напутано, поэтому никакой перевод не получается.



Эта молитва к православию явно никакого отношения не имеет.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Эта молитва к православию явно никакого отношения не имеет.


Ну, а зачем она тогда по-русски-то нужна?


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Ну, а зачем она тогда по-русски-то нужна?



Не знаю, вопрос не ко мне.  Не кого не хочу обидеть, но по-моему в любом переводе  это звучит по-русски несколько...глуповато, что ли...или, по крайней мере, странновато.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Пусть ее пламя поддержит мое беспокойство и мою грусть?
> Perdoneme, por favor, Kolan, pero no pienso eso  sea lo que estaba sobreentendido.



Buenas tardes a todos! 

Yo estaba pensando que quizá sería mejor usar la palabra ''заботы'' en vez de ''беспокойстьво'' que, de verdad, (perdóname) suena un poco raro. 

Luego saldría algo así: 
Пусть пламя её поддержит мою просьбу, жизнь, семью, работу,  мои заботы, радость и грусть (печаль?) -- или, ещё, мне кажется, лучше: _счастье и горе_? 

Qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> и грусть (печаль?) -- или, ещё, мне кажется, лучше: _счастье и горе_?
> 
> Qué piensan ustedes?


Вот, _чешу репу_, как в такую молитву вплести *грусть, печаль или горе*? Тут что-то не так.

Вот если бы "помоги в заботах и печалях", отдельно от всего списка?


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> Вот, _чешу репу_, как в такую молитву вплести *грусть, печаль или горе*? Тут что-то не так.
> 
> Вот если бы "помоги в заботах и печалях", отдельно от всего списка?



Kolan, Вы, наверное, перфекционист?  (да, да, я знаю, что в русском нет такого слова. ) 

Лично для меня, эти три слова (грусть, горе, печаль) так близки по смыслу, что мне кажется, нет никакой разницы какое именно использовать в этой молитве. 

Но вот с другой стороны, простите, но мне все таки кажется что "это пламя _поддержит_" звучит.. как-то не так.  Хотя, если честно, не знаю чем его можно было бы заменить..


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Buenas tardes a todos!
> 
> Yo estaba pensando que quizá sería mejor usar la palabra ''заботы'' en vez de ''беспокойстьво'' que, de verdad, (perdóname) suena un poco raro.
> 
> Luego saldría algo así:
> Пусть пламя её поддержит мою просьбу, жизнь, семью, работу, мои заботы, радость и грусть (печаль?) -- или, ещё, мне кажется, лучше: _счастье и горе_?
> 
> Qué piensan ustedes?


Hola, Crescent, pero que quere decir: пусть пламя этой свечи поддержит мои заботы и мою грусть? Un tipo de masoquismo?
Precisamante por esta combination de las palabras de la direccion inversa - mantener no puede significar поддержать. Todas estas esencias son las partes de nuestra vida inalienables, y por lo tanto es bastante logicamente unirlas en esta plegaria.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> перфекционист?  (да, да, я знаю, что в русском нет такого слова. )


Как же нету? Очень даже есть.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> Как же нету? Очень даже есть.



Правда?!  В моем все-могучем словаре, о великом ABBYY Lingvo, не было..  Или может быть я его не так написала?..


----------



## Kolan

Я хотел сказать, что для хорошего перевода надо понять авторскую мысль. Потом мы уже подберём слова нужного оттенка. А когда всё смешано в одну кучу, то оттенки нельзя разобрать.


----------



## Crescent

Hola, Maroseika!  
Espero que usted me perdone unas pequeñas correcciones a su casi perfecto español: 


Maroseika said:


> Hola, Crescent, pero *lo* que qu*i*ere decir es: пусть пламя этой свечи поддержит мои заботы и мою грусть? Un tipo de masoquismo?
> Precisamante por esta combina*c*i*ó*n de las palabras de la dirección inversa - mantener no puede significar поддержать. Todas estas esencias son las partes de nuestra vida inalienables, y por lo tanto es bastante logicamente unirlas en esta plegaria.



De resto, no estoy muy segura de lo qué quiere decir usted..?  Que deberíamos cambiar la palabra ''mantener'' por otra, en ruso, ara conseguir una traducción menos literal?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Правда?!  В моем все-могучем словаре, о великом ABBYY Lingvo, не было..  Или может быть я его не так написала?..


ABBYY Lingvo:
"Народы и религии мира": ПЕРФЕКЦИОНИЗМ, одно из течений в протестантизме. Другое название - церкви святости. Из методистской среды в середине 19 века возникло американское движение святости, к которому принадлежат основные перфекционистские деноминации современности.
БиЕ: Перфекционисты (или библейсские коммунисты) — община, возникшая в 1831 г. в штате Нью-Йорк у реки Онейда (откуда название общины "Онейда"). П. были последователями Джона Гумфри Нойеса (Noyes; 1811 — 1886), веровавшего в свое призвание основать истинную церковь вместо существующей "сатанинской"


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> ABBYY Lingvo:
> БиЕ: Перфекционисты (или библейсские коммунисты) — община, возникшая в 1831 г. в штате Нью-Йорк у реки Онейда (откуда название общины "Онейда"). П. были последователями Джона Гумфри Нойеса (Noyes; 1811 — 1886), веровавшего в свое призвание основать истинную церковь вместо существующей "сатанинской"


А, ну да, я, конечно, _библейский коммунист_. Спасибо, девушки. Надо будет где-нибудь так представиться для _прикола_.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Hola, Maroseika!
> Espero que usted me perdone unas pequeñas correcciones a su casi perfecto español:


 

Gracias, Crescent, por sus correcciones, pero de hecho esto era una pregunta:
*Que quiere decir: пусть пламя этой свечи поддержит мои заботы и мою грусть?*
No creo que lo que el autor queria decir fuera que la llama de la vela tenia que soportar su tristeza...
Por lo comun las tristezas es lo de que la gente se precipita liberarse.


----------



## Crescent

De nada, Maroseika! Es siempre un placer ayudar a la gente a aprender! 
Y, si esto no le molesta a usted, voy a hacer unas más: 



Maroseika said:


> *Qué quiere decir: пусть пламя этой свечи поддержит мои заботы и мою грусть?*
> No creo que lo que el autor quer*í*a decir fuera que la llama de la vela ten*í*a que soportar (tenga cuidado! _Soportar_ no es lo mismo que ''support''! Support = mantener, soportar = aguantar (терпеть, переносить)   su tristeza...
> Por lo común las tristezas es lo de que la gente se precipita liberarse.



Но вообще-то, Вы правы. Я тоже не очень хорошо понимаю, что такое "поддержывать заботы, грусть...и.т.п''

Я согласна с Kolan: надо сначало понять авторскую мысль, а потом подбирать перевод..
P.S. Библейский коммунист?  С вами не соскучишься! 
P.P.S. Ах, да, и "девушки"? Почему во множественном числе? Здесь только одна девушка. Это - я.


----------



## Kolan

Наверное, надо избавиться от слова "поддерживать". Заменить на что-нибудь типа "сопереживать". Тогда в молитву можно легко будет вставлять любые _противоположности_. Так сказать, примирить "_единство и борьбу_" в духе диалектического материализма. Если кто помнит?


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> P.P.S. Ах, да, и "девушки"? Почему во множественном числе? Здесь только одна девушка. Это - я.


Merci de votre remarque. De ma part, j'ai aussi remarqué que vous êtes bien à l'aise avec le français. Cette prière-là, elle me semble être plus juste pour les catholiques qu'orthodoxes.


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> Наверное, надо избавиться от слова "поддерживать". Заменить на что-нибудь типа "сопереживать". Тогда в молитву можно легко будет вставлять любые _противоположности_. Так сказать, примирить "_единство и борьбу_" в духе диалектического материализма. Если кто помнит?




Не совсем уверенна что понимаю, то что Вы предлогаете, но я попробую сделать так, как Вы сказали: Пусть пламя её сопереживет (Вы уверенны, что это слово вообще существует? О великий и могучий _ABBYY Lingvo_ мне подсказывает, что нет такой буквы в этом слове..! Ой, то есть - нет такого слова в нашем лексиконе. ) мою просьбу, жизнь, семью, работу,заботы, счастье и горе.. и так далее. 

Ну как Вам это? Но вот только теперь не клеется: _пусть пламя сопереживет мою просьбу._.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Не совсем уверена что понимаю, то что Вы предлагаете, но я попробую сделать так, как Вы сказали: Пусть пламя её сопереживет (Вы уверены, что это слово вообще существует? О великий и могучий _ABBYY Lingvo_ мне подсказывает, что нет такой буквы в этом слове..! Ой, то есть - нет такого слова в нашем лексиконе. ) мою просьбу, жизнь, семью, работу,заботы, счастье и горе.. и так далее.
> 
> Ну как Вам это? Но вот только теперь не клеится: _пусть пламя сопереживет мою просьбу._.


*Да будет заметно Тебе пламя её, чтобы в свете этом увидел Ты **просьбу мою, жизнь, семью, работу, заботы, счастье и горе..* и так далее. (кажется, несколько слов можно подсократить, не знаю, на пользу ли краткость в молитвах? Кто-то сказал, что "проси мало, уходи быстро"). Я уж не помню, что там было изначально на castellano.

Столько над этим размышлял, что уж и сам решил пойти поставить свечку в Храм Св. Софии в Монреале и помолиться заодно точно такими же словами.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> сопереживет (Вы уверенны, что это слово вообще существует?


Вы правы, у этого глагола действительно нет совершенного вида.


----------

